# Moral Lines that Won't be Crossed?



## WildernessGuy24:13 (Nov 20, 2013)

Probably been asked before but what *wouldn't *you do after everything goes crazy?

Example: Would you put down a terminally ill person in your group to save resources? Would you eat human flesh to survive? Would you steal from others to save your group?

Stuff like that.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Its all depending on situation. Takes thought, execution , precision..


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I would not resort to cannibalism. Other than that I would do what is necessary to protect my family.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I hope my preps preclude the idea of cannibalism as well as stealing from my neighbors oranyone else for that matter. An abandoned house would be another matter if there was no other way. But then again, it easy to be an arm chair quarterback.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

There are lines that would have to be drawn...Do we kill those who to kill or raid us in desperate times I say yes.. Do we kill other people for their stuff, No... Do we kill people to save food..NO, do we eat people no.. I think the obvious is that if we keep the rules in place that make us civilized, then the rest the things needed to survive will come either in skill or by nature...If we ever had to rebuild we would need a foundation to build upon..


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

This is one line I will not cross





Another line that would be close to this is listening to RAP music.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I would not chew my own arm off for a meal, I know that, but everything else is questionable. I've asked the cannibal question myself on other forums years ago and think I could if it came to it. But I know theory and the reality of a situation are two different things. There's so much to eat in animal, fish, insect and plant life that so many just don't consider being confined to particular lines of thought, unless the world is literally barren around me, I can't see the need to. That's not to say it may not be prudent to let a body go to waste in what it could feed animals or fertilize a field though.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm not sure what I would do. I'm pretty darned sure I'd never resort to cannibalism, especially given that there's so many other forms of meat out there... if you ever venture over to those "other" survivalist forums, I'd highly recommend avoiding this question. Most people there are pretty convinced they'd eat you even if there was a box of KD sitting right next to ya.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

When it comes to my family safety and security, there is no line.........


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I've got enough variety of food in my yard that I don't think I'd want to eat human again. 

I've even planted stuff that I'm not a big fan of, just for variety, so I don't get bored of just one thing day in day out.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

kevincali said:


> I've got enough variety of food in my yard that I don't think I'd want to eat human again.


Again?! What, you got indigestion last time? :lol:


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

indie said:


> Again?! What, you got indigestion last time? :lol:


Acid reflux/heartburn. Was very unpleasant. Plus you can't cook the grease out enough. BBQ is best, but the smell travels farther.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I know that under extreme conditions morals become distorted and I fully expect that would happen. If I was staving and my brother was laying there dead would I let that source go to waste? No, but I would make that choice out of respect for him and myself. (we spent a lot of time back-packing into some of the wildest wilderness you can imagine and actually discussed cannibalism) I wouldn't kill a human for food but I might feed on a dead human to survive. 

Stealing what might keep another person alive? I don't think so (I hope not) but scavenging for abandoned food? Sure. I am well enough prepared that those choices may never have to be made but I have still thought about them. I am geared toward self sufficiency and there isn't much I can't provide. What I can't grow or raise I will be able to barter for and getting to know the "neighbors" helps a lot.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

WildernessGuy24:13 said:


> Probably been asked before but what *wouldn't *you do after everything goes crazy?
> 
> Example: Would you put down a terminally ill person in your group to save resources? Would you eat human flesh to survive? Would you steal from others to save your group?
> 
> Stuff like that.


Some people have had my back. Come hell or high water I've got theirs!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I wouldn't put a person down to save resources - I might if they wanted to be free of the suffering more than they wanted to live. I can understand that feeling - I lived it for 42 years. There were quite a few times in those years where I seriously considered swallowing a load of buckshot. If not for the love of those around me I am sure I would not be around today. I just couldn't leave them with the guilt and pain so I kept it to myself.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I wouldn't eat old people. Yuck! 

But I'll eat the young ones. They're still tender. :grin:


----------



## Ratfink (Nov 19, 2013)

kevincali said:


> I've got enough variety of food in my yard that I don't think I'd want to eat human again.
> 
> I've even planted stuff that I'm not a big fan of, just for variety, so I don't get bored of just one thing day in day out.


So does that mean you've eaten a human at one time Kevin?


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Ratfink said:


> So does that mean you've eaten a human at one time Kevin?


I've been to many different places. Eaten with many different people and enjoyed many cultures food. Some of which had a distinct taste, and an unrecognizable texture/form. I often kid that I ate human mainly because it wasn't minty like dog, and not meaty like beef.

I once played "guess that meat" and if I couldn't guess it in 3 tries, I had to eat it. Worst place I ate was in Mexico. Not the tourist attraction places. But the dirt roads, desert Mexico. Real Mexico. I had a nopalito/perrito burrito. The cactus was fine.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I wouldn't put a person down to save resources - I might if they wanted to be free of the suffering more than they wanted to live. I can understand that feeling - I lived it for 42 years. There were quite a few times in those years where I seriously considered swallowing a load of buckshot. If not for the love of those around me I am sure I would not be around today. I just couldn't leave them with the guilt and pain so I kept it to myself.


A Man (Cap intentional) makes that call. There is one more reason I respect you Paul.


----------



## littleblackdevil (Jun 29, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I wouldn't put a person down to save resources - I might if they wanted to be free of the suffering more than they wanted to live. I can understand that feeling - I lived it for 42 years. There were quite a few times in those years where I seriously considered swallowing a load of buckshot. If not for the love of those around me I am sure I would not be around today. I just couldn't leave them with the guilt and pain so I kept it to myself.


Not an easy thing to have on your shoulders. I commend you for your strength


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I don't think I could eat a Democrat or a hippie.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> I wouldn't eat old people. Yuck!
> 
> But I'll eat the young ones. They're still tender. :grin:


I'd eat the vegans first given the choice. Their the most like farm animals and should be the tastiest.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

roy said:


> I don't think I could eat a Democrat or a hippie.


Eating hippies causes hallucinations.

That was a lot of plurals.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

roy said:


> I don't think I could eat a Democrat or a hippie.


Frank's Red Hot will cover the taste of patchouli, incense, and lies.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't say what I'll do in situations I have never been in, I don't know for sure, nobody does. I would like to hope I, along with most people will remain somewhat civilized even after the SHTF. I would like to think of a world with people helping each other more than every person for themselves.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I like brunettes best.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

That is why you must punch hippies now. It tenderizes them for the next guy that may have to eat them in the future. You could say that it is not YOUR responsibility to tenderize hippies for the next guy. But if not you, then who?

Plus, punching hippies always brightens my day.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm screwed.



alterego said:


> I like brunettes best.





Inor said:


> That is why you must punch hippies now. It tenderizes them for the next guy that may have to eat them in the future. You could say that it is not YOUR responsibility to tenderize hippies for the next guy. But if not you, then who?
> 
> Plus, punching hippies always brightens my day.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Inor said:


> That is why you must punch hippies now. It tenderizes them for the next guy that may have to eat them in the future. You could say that it is not YOUR responsibility to tenderize hippies for the next guy. But if not you, then who?
> 
> Plus, punching hippies always brightens my day.


Just for you Inor!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Morals are important


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Just for you Inor!


Just admit it to yourself, Meangreen's video of a hippie being punched made you happy. What more proof do need that Meangreen and Inor would never lead you astray!


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

I am going to Fuzzee's foxhole, I hear him and Meangreen have MRE's over there. I am a little afraid to eat human because I would be afraid I would get a politician and become stupider than I already am. As for hippies I would be afraid that they would taste like poo, eating all those veggies and stuff.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm glad I'm only 75% hippie. Meat is GOOD! But so are hippie skirts.


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> I would not resort to cannibalism. Other than that I would do what is necessary to protect my family.


Hmmm...that would give new meaning to the term "Man-wich"


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Wallimiyama said:


> Hmmm...that would give new meaning to the term "Man-wich"


Hahaha.

You know someone somewhere is gonna resort to cannibalism.

I hope I'm around and alive JUST to say that haha


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Got a stack of maple by the smoker, just waiting for an excuse...


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

If I had to do it for my children, I would do it. There is not a lot of lines that I wouldnt cross to make sure they survived. hopefully, i wouldnt have to do anything drastic, but whatever it takes


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I cannot imagine ever resorting to cannibalism. 

In Nazi Germany-era concentration camps, people ate from corpses. The concept was to survive, and they were dead anyway.



I catch anyone eating people, I am shooting them. In the head. Freaking zombies. Ain't foolin' me.

I catch anyone eating dogs, I am going to shoot them. In the legs. Then I'll feed them to my dogs. Freakin' dog eaters.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Don't think I could do the cannibal thing.


----------

